# Deroplatys lobata first adult



## Morpheus uk (Feb 16, 2009)

Got my first adult  

Moulted today withot failure and ended up looking perfect

Got nice reddish wigns also which i havent seen in them before  







Take that Rhombodera :lol: 

This one was shot upside down









































And another one shot upside down


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 16, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> Take that Rhombodera :lol:


 :lol: ! Big congrats, Morpheus UK! Beautiful mantis.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 16, 2009)

You did Good!!!


----------



## robelgado (Feb 16, 2009)

Very nice, he looks great.


----------



## Pelle (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful and sharp pics!


----------



## revmdn (Feb 17, 2009)

Look who's all growed up.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice wing congrate! How big is she?



Morpheus uk said:


>


Is she missing a leg or hidden somewhere?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks all  

Yeah shes hiding her back leg, shes a real nice specimen  

She had a bent antennae the previous moult but that healed up nicely, shes just touching 7cm, although while she was moulting with her abdomen fully extended it was nearly 9cm h34r: 

I`ll measure her again once shes had something to eat. I fattened up the sub adult male yesterday so im just waiting in him and the other female to moult


----------



## Anleoflippy (Feb 20, 2009)

That's a one big female you go there...


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks  

I forgot to say the other female moulted the other day  

I take some photo`s of the 2 together later today if the sun comes out &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 21, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> Thanks  I forgot to say the other female moulted the other day
> 
> I take some photo`s of the 2 together later today if the sun comes out &lt;_&lt;


Sometimes taking photos when it's cloudy results in better pictures.


----------

